# Guppy invasion. What do I do?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I started out with a few wild guppies in one 10 gal tank. The pet store clerk said they are sick so they shouldn't be kept as pets but fed to a larger fish. I kept them as pets anyway. They were in a 10 gallon tank. Now, I am completely overrun with them in two tanks. One in my bedroom and one in the living room So much for them being sick. So now I have many guppies that are polluting the water SO FAST that I can't keep up with the water changes. I tried feeding them less to get them to stop reproducing but today I found yet another litter of guppies. I want to decrease the guppy population but I don't want to kill them. Advice?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are friends, keep the viviparous Hechtkärpfling. (Belonesox belizanus). Take time to connect !


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

if you have a petco buy you you can take them down there and thay will adopt them out.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

A local fish club would be happy to find them homes. You could even post on Craig's list for a new home. Oh and feeding them less won't keep them from breeding, it will only make unhealthy fish.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

You could separate the male and female, and sell the young ones. Yes a female can still produce babies for a year after separation. You can also separate the male and female babies before they can breed. Have you thought about listing them on Craigslist, or with a local fish group, or even any local fish stores that will buy them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plant your tanks. Not sure what you mean by keeping up with water changes. 50% changes take about 10min with a 10g tank. I would do at least 50% weekly. Enjoy your fish. Supposedly they will stop breeding after the tank reaches limit.


----------

